# New Website (subway photos)



## mankster (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi guys.  I made a website for my friend and trying to help him out getting it going.  He takes photos of people on the subway.  Some of the shots are pretty interesting.  Oh and hes using an iphone if your wondering about camera gear.  Don't want to get caught by some of these people lol.  The site is pretty simple but any input would be much appreciated.  

Subway Series

P.S.  This is a pretty cool forum i think ill be coming back. im shocked at how good some of the photos people have taken and shared on here are.  

Let me know what you think.  Cheers


----------

